# Wma's



## nickruis (Dec 3, 2016)

I have never hunted a WMA but I was under the impression you could hog hunt them all year long. Well after reading the rules and regulations I see that you can' . Besides a lease is there anywhere you can hog hunt them all year with a bow? I'm trying to plan some trips after deer season is ove . Thanks.


----------



## b rad (Dec 6, 2016)

nickruis said:


> I have never hunted a WMA but I was under the impression you could hog hunt them all year long. Well after reading the rules and regulations I see that you can' . Besides a lease is there anywhere you can hog hunt them all year with a bow? I'm trying to plan some trips after deer season is ove . Thanks.



small game season is open til feb on some wmas and can take hogs just have to use small game weapon


----------



## ssh (Dec 9, 2016)

That is correct on the WMAs hog hunting. what ever season is in for the WMAs you use that type weapon. We have a group of guys that small game hunt with air rifles on WMAs and have taken several small hogs with them. It is a challenge to get the right shot and and lots of fun . I have even killed them with .22 and .22 mag rounds . I love a good challenge and precision shot placements


----------



## GTHunter (Dec 9, 2016)

Some WMAs have hunts through out the summer months, so yes you can hunt hogs "year round" on WMAs with a bow because you can go August-February for small game, March-May for Turkeys, and then hit a couple special hog hunt in June and July. Just red through the reg book carefully and you will be able to find out when and where to go.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 9, 2016)

Nope you cant hunt them all year long..........too long of a break after turkey season before small game begins. Since you havae a bow, you will have archery season so thats a plus, but I am pretty sure you can use your bow for ANY HUNT. That means you CAN Hunt pretty much from August to Feb, minus a few weekend child or whatever special hunt may happen...........but there may be other options not far away(Different regs for different WMAs comes in the play here). Dont forget Coyote season(they are getting more and more popular) and TURKEY season too!

BTW-If your favorite WMA does NOT have a Coyote season, go to a DNR meeting and tell them how you have seen so many yotes and tracks blah blah blah and ASK for one! Thats another 21 days in March BABY!!


----------



## 95g atl (Dec 27, 2016)

Ft Stewart, all year except turkey season IIR.


----------



## ElliottOb (Dec 27, 2016)

Good Morning Ladies and Gents.

Was just given a crossbow last night and have never hunted in GA, until this year. 
Before as I am reading, is a crossbow considered the same as a bow?

And if i am reading bfriendly correctly the bow can be used to take small game.


----------



## GTHunter (Dec 27, 2016)

Yes in Georgia a crossbow is considered the same as a compound or traditional bow, which can all be used during small games hunts.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 1, 2017)

ElliottOb said:


> Good Morning Ladies and Gents.
> 
> Was just given a crossbow last night and have never hunted in GA, until this year.
> Before as I am reading, is a crossbow considered the same as a bow?
> ...



Congrats on the new crossbow-I am wanting one for my Birthday in March

The crossbow is acceptable for Turkey season too!


----------

